# Throw Ropes in Waterton



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

Got your attention! I was in there Friday evening, 6/27, there were 3, yes three, throw ropes in a river left eddy about 50 yards from the put in. All the ropes were completely out of their bags and just waiting to go downstream. If you lost ropes, I'm assuming in Foxton or Deckers, your shit is on the trail. I don't remember seeing a post for three lost ropes, so if you're on the buzz, let us know the story. WTF?!
Shannon


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

You should have kept them.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Seriously, WTF?!

If you can't use a throw rope without it ending up free in the river, you shouldn't be using a rope. Too many of these situations...


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I probably would have tossed them in the trash.


----------

